# November 8th, 2015 Midwest Slot Car Show



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Ok people,

Here's the date for the next one,

"The Big One"
Midwest Slot Car Show
Sunday, November 8th, 2015
Lincoln Center 2450 Lincoln Steet
 Highland, Indiana

I'm going to kick off this countdown. Honda crashed you can bet he's is in a coma from all of his slot car adventures of the last couple of weeks. I'd bet he's laying in bed twitching like a car running on bad gas. Hee, Hee.

So it's 237 days until the November Midwest Show. I'm going to take the early lead here. That makes the score A/FX Nut-1 to Honda-0. Sorry Honda, (NOT). 

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello Everyone,
It's time for a show update. Spring is here and in full swing. The fall Midwest Show is months away, but will be here before you know it.

So with that said it's 216 days until the November Midwest Show. That makes the score A/FX Nut-2 and Honda-0. Sorry Honda. :tongue: 

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

GOOD MORNING HOBBYTALK! Well it's April 27th and three weeks have passed since the last show update. Honda said he was going to beat me to the punch. I don't think so.

We have 195 days left until the November 8th, 2015 Midwest Slot Car Show. So the score is A/FX Nut-3, Honda-0. :tongue: 

I'm out front and pulling away.

Randy.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Midwest slot show update*

THIS SHOW UPDATE BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27 ONLY 174 DAYS TO GO. NOW ITS HONDA27 1 AFX NUT 3. see you in 3 weeks.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Midwest slot car show*

This show update brought to you by honda27. Only 153 days to go. Now its afxnut 3 honda27 2 only 1 behind see you again in 3 weeks.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

When is the show?


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

November 8th, 2015 Midwest Slot Car Show


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

This show update brought to you by A/FX Nut. I;m not going down without a fight.

It is 132 days until the November 8th, 2015 Midwest Slot Car Show.Too Bad Honda, you lose this update. :tongue:

That makes the score A/FX Nut-4 to Honda-2. :tongue:

See you in 3 weeks.

Randy.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Idwest slotcar show update*

1 min late


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> This show update brought to you by A/FX Nut. I;m not going down without a fight.
> 
> It is 132 days until the November 8th, 2015 Midwest Slot Car Show.Too Bad Honda, you lose this update. :tongue:
> 
> ...


Hee Hee! Honda sure did lose his mind when I beat him to the punch on this tri-weekly show reminder. I've been on vacation. I was able to stay up and put one on him. He about lost his mind when I logged into the chat room. 

I told him I had a program that allowed me to "Automaticly Post" and that I tested it and that there would be no way he could beat me. He wasn't in his normal cherub like mood. But I let him off the hook and and told him it would likely be the last 12:00 am Monday post I would make because I was on vacation with the wife. 

It sure was fun to yank Darrell's chain. I only wish I could've seen the look on his face. :lol:

Randy.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

:freak:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well gang as promised three weeks ago, I'm back for another update. 

It's 111 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show. 
That makes the score A/FX Nut-5 and Honda-2. :tongue:

See you in three weeks.

Randy.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwt slot car show*

This show udat brought to you by honda27 only 85 days to go to the shownow its honda27 3 afxnut 5 see u in 3 weeks ;


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

honda27 said:


> This show udat brought to you by honda27 only 85 days to go to the shownow its honda27 3 afxnut 5 see u in 3 weeks ;


It's great to see you posting again Honda. Sorry I wasn't home Saturday when you called. I spent the weekend at Michigan International Speedway. I wish you would have called my cell phone. Been great talking to you there. I'll call you later this evening.

Randy.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*call*

I need your cell number


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

This triweekly show update brought to you by A/FX Nut.

Onlly 64 days left until the November 8th 2015 midwest Slot Car Show.

That makes the score A/FX Nut 6 - Honda 3

"I'll be back.",  In three weeks.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well here we are again 3 weeks later and as promised I'm bringing you this update.

It's 43 days until the November 8th, 2015 Midwest Slot Car Show. That makes the score A/FX Nut-7 and Honda-3. Sorry Honda, (NOT) I'm in it to win it. :tongue:

See you in three weeks.

Randy.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Not going to make it this year I planed a trip to florida to see my Mom and forgot the swap was that week.See you in the spring


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

brownie374 said:


> Not going to make it this year I planed a trip to florida to see my Mom and forgot the swap was that week.See you in the spring



Mom's are special. Your are fortunate to have her. Mine passed in 2002. 

Randy.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

brownie374 said:


> Not going to make it this year I planed a trip to florida to see my Mom and forgot the swap was that week.See you in the spring


Have a good trip Rick..more deals for me


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

brownie374 said:


> Not going to make it this year I planed a trip to florida to see my Mom and forgot the swap was that week.See you in the spring


Rick, you will be missed. Hope to see you at the Spring show! :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

As promised three weeks ago it's me with another update. Well it's 22 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show. 

That makes the score A/FX Nut 8 - Honda 3


Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Ok, I violated the rules. I have to wait until tonight at Midnight to post the days left until the show. Sorry Honda. So the score is A/FX Nut-8 to Honda-3.
Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Ok Gang, 
Now I can post the update because there's only 7 days left until the show. The updates will be coming everyday up to show day. 

So the score is A/FX Nut-9 to Honda-3 Gonna have to get cracking Honda. You'll have to post every day from now to the end to beat me.

Randy.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slot show*

THIS SHOW UPDATE IS BROUGHT TO U BY HONDA27 ONLY 6 DAY AWAY GUYS NOW ITS HONDA27 4 NUT 9 SEE IN 24 HRS 4 NEXT UPDATE .:wave:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Phone for Al............*

Hey Honda, you got a phone number for Al DeYoung, the one on the flyer doesn't work I need to reach him. Bob Beers


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show update*

this show update brought to u by honda27 its now only 5 days til show. now its honda27 5 nut 9. I will catch u nut by end of week see you all at hotel and at show guys.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show update*

this show update brought to you by honda27 its now only 4 days til the show. now its honda27 6 nut 9 I will catch u at the end nut sry..:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show update*

this show update is brought to u by honda27 only 3 days to go now its honda27 7 nut 9 only 2 behind .:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show update*

THIS SHOW UPDATE BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27 ONLY 2 DAYS AWAY. NOW ITS HONDA27 8 AND NUT 9 ONLY 1 BEHIND HIM HEHE.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Ho update*

THIS SHOW UPDATE BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27 ONLY 2 DAYS AWAY . NOW ITS HONDA27 8 NUT 9 1 BEHIND HIM HEHE:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

You are making it interesting.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

my math skills must be slipping as to what is 24 hours?
is a "day" still 24 hours?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Victory is mine!*

Well Honda gave it his best shot. But he came up short. 

It's Saturday and only 1 day left until the Midwest Slot Car Show.

That makes the score A/FX Nut-10 to Honda-8 I WIN! 

Only one day left to post and that's tomorrow the day of the show.

:tongue: :woohoo: Randy.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show update*

u win


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

Ok guys t minus4. 1\2 hours til room sales and trade and t minus 17 hrs and38 minutes til dealer set up.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show update*

this show updae broyght to you by honda27its now 0 days til show t minus 7 hrs 35 mins til dealer set up. now honda27 9 nut 10 .lol:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*howpdate*

this show update is brought to you by honda27 only 4 hrs and 30 mins til dealer set up and 7 hrs and 30 mins til main doors open. its show time guys .:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> this show update is brought to you by honda27 only 4 hrs and 30 mins til dealer set up and 7 hrs and 30 mins til main doors open. its show time guys .:wave:


What "Goodies" have you found ?? (Stuff/Deals/yadda..) 

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------

